# Mustangs!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's beautiful. I, personally, adore the mustang breed and I will likely always have at least one hanging around. I currently have 2 that came from the BLM.

My main guy, Dobe, is 9 this year. He was captured in Adobe Town, Wyoming (hence his name) and adopted by a friend of my Dad's. When they realized that wild mustangs are actually _wild_, they just stuck him in a big arena by himself for about a year and never touched him. I brought him home for $150 and I must say, that is some of the best money I have ever spent. After he figured out that I wasn't going to run away and leave him alone when he would charge me like his last owners, things moved along rather quickly. I was riding him through cattle within just a few days of bringing him home and we've never looked back. He's been my main guy for 6 years now. I use him for trail riding and ranch work mostly, but he is willing to do whatever else I ask of him.



























LOL, he's my little herd 'stallion'.










Then, I have Koda. He's 8 this year and I have no idea where he came from. He was adopted as a yearling by a lady in a nearby town. She sent him to a trainer when he was 3 and after 30 days, he was sent back with the label "un-trainable":roll:. So, I bought him for $125 and brought him home. Due to my own time constraints with work, he ended up just staying turned out to pasture for another year until he was 5 before I had a chance to work with him. Anyway, about 3 hours after catching him out of the pasture, I was trotting circles on him in the roundpen. His training progressed quickly but I haven't really had time to do much with him in the last couple of years. Soon, I plan on getting him going again and finding him a new home where he can be appreciated. I just don't have the time to give him the attention and work he deserves.

This was the 3rd time he had ever had a saddle on.









Poor little ugly monster :lol:.









And this was one of the last times I've had a saddle on him. We had just come back from a pretty long trail ride.









Funny thing was, neither one of them even offered to buck during the training process. Dobe crow-hopped with me once about a year after I started him but that was more of an "it's early in the morning and cool, I've been getting really good feed, and I'm feeling GOOD" type things.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

this would be Roxie. She's four years old, 13.3 hands (we think her growth was stunted from having a colt at two:shock she's the NOSIEST animal I've ever met, & I really adore her

I found her on horsetopia.com, a girl in a town about thirty minutes away from me adopted her from Wyoming. My ultimate goal is to do Endurance with her (I know she doesn't look like it, but she's got awesome endurance) but for now, we're just doing lessons. as for breeding, I would love to get a mule out of her, but I just don't think there's really much of a market for a Mustang cross... but then again, what do I know? :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I forgot about the whole breeding question. Even if my guys weren't geldings, the answer to that one would be a resounding NO. There are already too many Mustangs that the BLM is trying to find homes for. I would much rather go and adopt one. That way, I could get the color, conformation, temperament, and size that I wanted instead of risking the odds on the crap shoot of breeding a horse with unknown lineage/genetic diseases/conformation/etc.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE Dobe! He's gorgeous! And HUGE from the looks of it. I'm a sucker for grays... but Savanna has such a clean, shiny, intense bay coat that I grow fonder of each day. I think she has good conformation and a very solid build, and she has great endurance - so I don't find it hard to believe that even your pony-stang has awesome endurance! These horses are TOUGH and could probably outlast any thoroughbred 

I am not for breeding personal horses... maybe in 10 years, when she's older and closer to retirement, I will adopt another mustang and once it's trained, I'll retire her. I think she'd probably make some pretty foals (I fantasize about how wonderful and upright her foal by a friesian might look...), but there's just no necessity to breeding her. I would still be interested in seeing if others would breed theirs, since responsible mustang crosses (as in, carefully chosen stallions/mares with exceptional conformation, bred to make a sporty horse) seem ... well, non-existent. I find that strange, too, since mustangs DO have exceptional stamina and are very sturdy.

I found her on Craigslist for $300. She has turned out to be a wonderful horse thus far. I'm very interested in seeing all the HF mustangs!


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Oh, yeah. I forgot about the whole breeding question. Even if my guys weren't geldings, the answer to that one would be a resounding NO. There are already too many Mustangs that the BLM is trying to find homes for. I would much rather go and adopt one. That way, I could get the color, conformation, temperament, and size that I wanted instead of risking the odds on the crap shoot of breeding a horse with unknown lineage/genetic diseases/conformation/etc.


 
hmm, now I'm curious what do you think about breeding for Mules? from what I've read on the internet, a good Mustang will produce a nice Mule. and I have a slight idea of what my mare would throw, looking at her colt, so, it's not a complete shot in the dark. 

just for fun, here's some pictures of the colt  his name is Bryce, and the girl I bought Roxie from still has him, and last I heard he's started his training.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend gave me Willow after she lost her job and couldn't afford to keep her. She is actually supposed to be a mustang arab cross, but I can't really see the arab. Her mother was a BLM mustang. I use her for trail riding, and western events. Last weekend was our 1st real show with our arena's new drill team.

Momma is another rescue of ours. The people we got her from didn't realize she was pregnant. They bought her as a pack horse at auction & didn't want to wait until she foaled. She gave birth to Havok on Super Bowl Sunday. We have a couple of folks who are going to give her a forever home after the baby is weaned. 

Smrobs is right, there are just way to many mustangs to advocate breeding. Both of these horses were given to us for free because there really isn't a market for them where I live.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This Is my Mustang gelding Camanche I got him from a guy who coudnt do anything with him, so he gave me him for free 

















And this is his son Dakota


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

KateKlemmer said:


> hmm, now I'm curious what do you think about breeding for Mules? from what I've read on the internet, a good Mustang will produce a nice Mule. and I have a slight idea of what my mare would throw, looking at her colt, so, it's not a complete shot in the dark.


I would still say no. With mustangs being what they are and not knowing anything about their parentage, there could be some horrible conformational thing that could rear it's ugly head suddenly with a foal. Maybe their parent or grandparent was extremely poorly conformed and only survived long enough to produce 1 foal that, miraculously, wasn't a mutant. Even if our horses look decent, that doesn't mean that they don't have those mutant genes just waiting to find their way into a foal.

Mule or not, nobody would want a foal that looked like either of these. Too many ugly conformational things.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I would still say no. With mustangs being what they are and not knowing anything about their parentage, there could be some horrible conformational thing that could rear it's ugly head suddenly with a foal. Maybe their parent or grandparent was extremely poorly conformed and only survived long enough to produce 1 foal that, miraculously, wasn't a mutant. Even if our horses look decent, that doesn't mean that they don't have those mutant genes just waiting to find their way into a foal.
> 
> Mule or not, nobody would want a foal that looked like either of these. Too many ugly conformational things.


LOL, the one on the left is ... interesting ... haha. Too bad they don't have studs that are homozygous for good conformation.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Before the BLM took them over the evil ranchers would cull out the stallions and put in well-bred studs to improve the horses but now that stray, feral horses have become a national treasure that is illegal.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> Before the BLM took them over the evil ranchers would cull out the stallions and put in well-bred studs to improve the horses but now that stray, feral horses have become a national treasure that is illegal.


I heard about that! Is that why some horses have draft blood?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

No. Some horses have draft blood because prior to the mechanization of farming, big farms and ranches in the west had many draft horses that they gathered up in the spring to do the field work and turned out again after the fall harvest. When these horses were replaced with tractors many were not gathered up so they bred with whatever else hadn't been gathered and that is why mustangs are the fantastic specimens that they are. Years of indiscriminant breeding and poor nutrition= priceless american icon. The same happened to saddle horses that were replaced with pickups and fences.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww,I kinda like the one guy on the left..how adorable! His front pasterns bother me though but his face is so ugly he's cute!

This is my husband's Buttercup =D
She was captured in Oct. 28,2002 in Bend,OR
It's fun decoding their freeze brand 

We are bathing her today since it's nice sooooo we will get better pictures.
She is chubby but we have her on a strict diet and a muzzle when it's pasture time.


I think now her saddle is officially too big since she's lost a lot of weight. V


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I could not, in a million years, get my boyfriend on a horse named Buttercup. Lol she's beautiful! And I don't give my mare any grain but she has gained almost 100lbs since I've had her. They're sturdy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahaa,yep...brian decided to keep her name as is..I call her butterball or butters.

She is a nice horse. I will get pictures of her today..she is all dappled! And yes,they are strudy....very,very sturdy with AMAZING feet. She's really cool cause you can get on her in the pasture while she is eating and she won't get mad but if you try to with Gidget you might as well forget the idea because you will probably be shot up in the air like a pumpkin in a cannon.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is Nevada, she was a rescue that was going to be sold by pound. She was a trail horse for the YMCA for years and years before she ended up with a lady who got into an accident and couldn't ride again. We were told she was wild caught. Lol needless to say shes been bumped around so we don't know much else about her. She's bomb proof and a really mellow horse, though she is a little nervous about strangers walking up to her, but shes fine in the saddle. The vet says shes around 30 by the looks of her teeth.










I dont have any good pictures of Bella, only this one. She was rescued from a man who was going to shoot her because she was deemed useless. She was completely tramatized and hated people when she first came to the ranch. Now she follows you around like a puppy lol. We were told that she was wild caught also, somewhere in Nevada. She doesn't look like much but she has the flashiest (is that a word?) gaits ever. She been saddled but hasn't been ridden yet. We are taking things really slow with her. She only really trusts one person to mess around with her, and he's so busy with repairs right now there hasn't been time to do any serious training. Shes going to be an awesome trail horse I think.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

check out my blog!!!!! www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com its about my mustangs, although they are not called mustangs in my country!!

I have a stallion from the wild, although people have asked to breed him i have declined so far as i feel while there are still horses needing to be adopted i dont need to breed him.

i love my wild horses the stallion broken in and my mare will be soon. i will probably use them both for english riding, dressage, showjumping and eventing

please check out my blog!!


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> Before the BLM took them over the evil ranchers would cull out the stallions and put in well-bred studs to improve the horses but now that stray, feral horses have become a national treasure that is illegal.


 
where i am i have herd of people doing this with race horse stallions, maybe they had an injury and couldnt race or some other misfortune, some old fella's would sit out and wait for the feral herds to go by shoot the stallion and let there own colt loose with them....the horses from these herd were some very nive mixed breed types, some when captured have gone on to be fantastic eventers and jumpers.. differant area and herd from where i got my wild ponys from though...

i dont think its a great thing to do, but i do understand the guys who did it, they had a worhtless stallion for racing and they wanted to improve the wild blood, gave their own horse a chance of good life instead of winding up as pet food like other unsuccesfull race horses..... not saying its good but not a horribly evil thing to do, as long as it was a good shot, and the other horse died instantly!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love mustangs so I really enjoy looking at threads like this one.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a second generation mustang gross. My gelding, Phoenix is a sweetheart most of the time. Sometimes, like today i could wring his neck and not even think twice about it (i couldn't catch him in his field because theres a new gelding and my horse seems to think it's fun to herd everyone away from people)

Phoenix will be 10 soon, his mother was caught wild in nevada and i managed to get Phoenix registered with the BLM as half mustang with her brand.

He's an easy keeper and likes his food. I'm planning to take him on more trails this year because he's a bit of a scaredy cat and needs to get over it, plus we were headed to our first dressage show last weekend but it was postponed because of the rain 

This is the most recent photo i have, taken last weekend after he was all brushed up for a farm photo shoot.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

If I had known Mustangs looked like these, I might would have tried to get one before! I try to remember, there are no ugly horses, only ugly people (I said try...those poor mule guys are really....well, you know; Poor babies!!)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking horses.


----------



## lily1013 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the pics! Here are our mustangs

Skylar - 1995 BLM Mustang from the Wild Horse Range in Nevada:









Gypsy - 1996 BLM Mustang from the Callaghan herd in Nevada: 









This is an older pic of her from a year or so ago. Her feet look a bit long, because it was almost impossible to trim her back feet without her freaking out. I did a lot of groundwork with her and now she's great for the farrier and has pretty feet. 

I started leasing Sky a couple years back, and their previous owner wanted to rehome both, so we took them. Sky is a great trail horse and nothing phases him. Gypsy wasn't saddle broke when we got her, but she's learned fast and we even had her on the trail a couple times (but she still has a lot of stuff to learn).


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I met my husband he moved me out of my little comfort zone of New Hampshire (miss it!) and down to the plains of Oklahoma (where he's from). I had only ever ridden TB's in the arena, in an english saddle, in very controlled environments. The first horse I got back on in Oklahoma was a well-broke, mustang mare, out in a 140 acre pasture...and I fell in love! So I was wondering, can anyone tell me more about the BLM and how to look into possible adoption? I remember being in awe over how sturdy and strong this mare was, and she had the kindest eye. I would love anymore information on these amazing horses! We're out in California now.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry having trouble uploading photos but check out my blog its all about my wild ponys.....differant look from american mustangs bt still awsome horses. its my one year anniversary of them arriving from muster


www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Ever since I was a little kid, I've always loved Mustangs. I've wanted one for so long and I'm always checking the BLM website for online auctions. I want to adopt my very own Mustang one day. They are such magnificent horses. 

I absolutely love Dobe! He is gorgeous.

My current horse, Princess, has some Mustang in her. From what I know, her mother was Welsh Cob/Mustang.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well i'll throw my gal in.

my stepdad fixes heating and air conditioning. and he had to fix some ladies and all of a sudden she couldn't afford to pay for it. so in tern he gave my stepdad Baby, my mustang. she was nothing but a pasture puff and had only had a person on her back 1 time. her mom was captured while pregnant, and got into the wrong hands, when the lady before us found them they were severely starved and under weight and they thought Baby wouldn't make it, but miraculously she did. and i got her from the lady when Baby was 5. she is now 7 years old and well broke,

i broke her myself having never rode a horse before, she never offered to buck, bolt rear or even crow hop with me, she is the kindest sweetest horse and i love hopping on her bareback in the pasture and riding her bridleless in the herd when they are running up for feed. sadly early this spring she stepped in a ground hog hole and bowed a tendon so she is unrideable until next year, but i think she's enjoying that!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW, Baby is GORGEOUS. I've had several people ask me if Savanna is an Arabian or a Paso Fino (or some other Spanish horse). There are times where I'll be watching her and think, "Oh, she really DOES look like an Arabian" or "Oh, she really DOES look Spanish." But most of the time I have no idea where they get it from, lol. Sometimes I think she looks like a mule! Haha














































Does anyone ever assume your horses are other breeds?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

actually no. i was out trail riding the last time i got to go on baby, and someone stopped me and said woah! you have a mustang. no one has EVER noticed she was a mustang and that completely made my day that someone noticed! and Savanna is beautiful!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> actually no. i was out trail riding the last time i got to go on baby, and someone stopped me and said woah! you have a mustang. no one has EVER noticed she was a mustang and that completely made my day that someone noticed! and Savanna is beautiful!


Thanks  I was at a show last weekend and a guy rode by on his horse and said "Look, another mustang!" and I didn't really pay attention at first, but when he rode back around he explained that the horse he was on was a mustang as well. She was 18 years old, THICK, and a gorgeous bay roan. I actually have a photo of us talking!










I don't know what I was doing with my arm. And sorry that Savanna's head is missing, haha


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sniffing your arm pits? lol = P i love it when people take pictures when we arn't paying attention.,


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My BLM Mustang John is the BEST horse I have ever owned. He's an honest, solid trail horse. He really has a wisdom about him. Every other horse I have owned, I have felt like I had the better judgment in our partnership. With John, I really have to think twice, because if he recommends something, he is right 99% of the time. So if he says we are going the wrong direction I have learned to listen to him. If he feels something is not safe, I have learned to listen to him.

I know that sounds corny, but John takes his job as trail horse VERY seriously and I trust his judgment. He never goofs off or tries to take advantage of anyone (well, he does like to snatch a bit of grass now and then). :lol:

John comes from Salt Wells Creek HMA in Wyoming. He was captured as a yearling and was trained as a roping horse (heeler), pack horse, and all-around hunting and trail horse. I wish I could take credit for training him but I can't. He was 12 when I got him. Best $2000 I have ever spent! I would buy another one like John in a millisecond! 

I love his conformation too. He is only 14.3 but is built like a scaled down Belgian. He has size 2 feet, but mostly rides barefoot. He has the bone and muscle of a much larger horse but in an easy-to-mount package. Can you tell I love him? :mrgreen: 

Before I found John, I had he impression that Mustangs were just tiny, scrawny little horses. I had no idea they could be built so nice and solid.

He should really be an ambassador for the breed. He is so trustworthy, I can let anyone ride him.

Here is me on my Mustang, with a Mustang in the background. And John just being John.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Johns, gorgeous, and THR, i've learned the same about my girl, out on the trail if i can't find the way home i just sit back and let her handle it, because she ALWAYS know where she's going.


----------



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is our 11 year old gelding Named Ray Montonte
hes from Cody Wyoming
































Were in an orginazation called Westernaires. High Speed drills. This horse does everything. He does liberty, trick, vaulting, gymkhana and trail rides.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

He is so BEAUTIFUL ^^^^
I love how he is almost all black with the top of his tail is white!


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hey guys just had to share this i took my ex wild stallion to be a demo horse at a big horse event with his new owner. He was amzing. was in an arena with a huge tv screen, grandstands, next to a polo game, with tents flapping and huge crowds he was such a star about the whole thing!!

check out my post

www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com


----------



## LIL TAQUILA (Dec 4, 2011)

*Lil taquila*

2 nd gen mustang from texas,,,had about 6 months..got him from a friend who needed 2 down size..an he didnt realy like him..his lose my gain love him...trails an plesure only .....my buddy:lol:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is my daughter-in-law on one we were given last week. I think he is ugly, but he is fun to ride and seems like a level headed pony (13 hands).


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

We surely don't have that kind of horse in europe! 

There are such beautiful colors! 

Do they all have this on the neck? 










What is written? What does it mean?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm at work and can't see the photo you posted Dame, but I'm assuming it's a freezebrand. Each symbol represents a number. The big symbol is the organization the horse was rounded up by. The middle symbol (two symbols stacked on top of each other) is the year of birth. The last 6 symbols are the unique identifier. The big "U" means BLM.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Savanna is gorgeous. The mustangs are quite diverse-I think they all have their own beauty. I had one that I bought from a friend-she used her for for competitve trail rides-I used her for my lesson horse in English, etc. she would go anywhere & I trusted her implicitly. She lived to be 30-I didn't ride her much in her last year, but she was a great, honest horse.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Equilove said:


> I'm at work and can't see the photo you posted Dame, but I'm assuming it's a freezebrand. Each symbol represents a number. The big symbol is the organization the horse was rounded up by. The middle symbol (two symbols stacked on top of each other) is the year of birth. The last 6 symbols are the unique identifier. The big "U" means BLM.


I took WesterneRider1 picture. 
Yes, I suppose it's a freezebrand. 










Well, OK for the big U at the begining, I see it easily.
The big symbole of the organisation is maybe the four points one above the other? 
Above the line is the unique identifier I suppose?
I didn't found the year of birth... 

Thank you anyway for explaining it to me!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the brand I'm talking about -

Yes, the underlined section is the unique number

This horse was born in 1990, rounded up by BLM, and its number is 543803


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, not so easy to read if you don't know how to do it! 

Thank you!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> OK, not so easy to read if you don't know how to do it!
> 
> Thank you!


Haha yeah it can be confusing but once you figure it out it's not too bad!  You can also tell by the first 2 numbers on their unique identifier what area they were captured in. Savanna is 643541, 64 meaning she was captured in New Mexico. There's a list somewhere... I'll have to look it up and post it.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you get yours when he was a wild horse?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> Do you get yours when he was a wild horse?


She was not 'wild' when I got her. She hadn't been fooled with much but she was actually captured from New Mexico as a yearling, adopted in California and kept there till she was two (when she was able to be titled and sold) and somehow she ended up in Ohio, which is where the people I bought her from got her. I'm in KY. I got her as a 6 yr old. She was halter broke but definitely accustomed to human contact


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

_She hadn't been fooled
_
What do you mean by "fooled"? The only word a find for french traduction doesn't mean anything with horses ...


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> _She hadn't been fooled
> _
> What do you mean by "fooled"? The only word a find for french traduction doesn't mean anything with horses ...


Ohh sorry - just a slang term for "handled"  She hadn't been handled all that much.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dame, it's a symbol system that every mustang captured by the BLM is branded with for identification purposes.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

so I supose you started her yourself ...

Would you say that this breed have something special the other horses don't get?
And would that spécial thing (if there is) come from their wildness?
Why did you choose this breed ?

I'm curious but we don't have real wild horses here...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, the Mustangs can't really be considered "wild" either as they have all been bred from stock that was once domesticated.

I did train my own and it was a very interesting experience. It's not that they are better than any other breed, they are just different. They respond differently and my gray is much more loyal than any other horse I've ever had. Has a much bigger personality too.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Smrobs, thank you for the code.
So the first horse I notice the neck was born in 2000..

Thank you for your comment about the breed.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I added my mustang to my herd last Feb. I adopted him through the BLM when they held an adoption in my area. He is a buckskin baby and was 10 months old when I got him. He is easier to train than my domestic filly.

Today he had a rough day. He was gelded, had his wolf teeth extracted, his booster shots and coggins test done He loaded into my trailer pretty fast today lol.


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 21, 2010)

Equilove said:


> WOW, Baby is GORGEOUS. I've had several people ask me if Savanna is an Arabian or a Paso Fino (or some other Spanish horse). There are times where I'll be watching her and think, "Oh, she really DOES look like an Arabian" or "Oh, she really DOES look Spanish." But most of the time I have no idea where they get it from, lol. Sometimes I think she looks like a mule! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this could be her sister:wink: but just not sure what she is. What do you think?


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello! 

I have another question for you, mustang lovers! :grin:

How long do mustang live in their wild life? Do you know if there is any scientific study about this, and could you give some internet like if you know about something of that kind? 

Thank you very much if you know something about it! :wave:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My mustang was bred in captivity. She was born from 2 BLM horses that the owner has owned for over 10 years. My mare is coming 7 and was under saddle 2 years ago but not ridden since. She is ~14.2 and an in-your-pocket type horse ... and the alfa horse. 
I got her a few weeks ago from the breeder who was selling the farm and all his horses had to go. She was free to a good home. When I put her up to the trailer, she just hopped on like she had been doing it her whole life. I've had her under saddle but haven't ridden her yet.

These pics are from the day I brought her to my farm.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a beautiful little horse-you are very fortunate.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thought i would update with some more pictures of Baby now that she has slicked off. these are photos from our Easter ride.

































ewwww no thank you!


----------



## stewarts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 15 yr old mustang mare, Jolie. Had her about a year. She was a BLM rescue. I think I'm the 4th owner. Do mustangs seem kind of standoffish...she seems like she could care less if I am around her or not...totally different than our quarterhorse...I don't think she has been bred. I love mustangs feet, no problems, hardly have to be trimmed. Hardly ever have to call vet, she is an absolutely easy keeper.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I rode a mustang mare a few years back that was very stand-offish. Just like you described, couldn't care less one way or the other. Excellent and trustworthy horse to ride, but really didn't like any extra attention beyond that - not even from her own owner.

I think its an individual thing because I've since met affectionate mustangs that love everyone and other ones that just want the attention of one person. 

Now I am waiting to bring home my mustang. He is in the TIP program and it looks like he will be able to come home early next month if his gentling continues to progress how it is.

Guinness is from the Black Rock West, NV and is a 2009 model. 
Here he is at the pen during the adoption. The cutie w/ a blaze looking at the camera. (BTW - the chestnut standing sideways is also at this TIP trainers in KY and going to be looking for a home if anyone is interested. I saw him a couple weeks after this and he is filling out and looking like a sturdy QH type)









At the time of the adoption we just went to see and we really weren't in a place to adopt (proper coral/stock trailer). I liked this guy and he would have been my 2nd choice. Also really loved a black filly - but honestly she would have been too small for me. I had e-mailed a local mustang group and the person I talked to told me she had two mustangs in the TIP program if I was interested. Turned out she had the gelding I had my eye on!

Our visit:


















And a picture the trainer sent us:









I'll update with new pics of Guinness when we get him home and I can take better ones using my camera instead of my phone.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's looking good-what is TIP?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

TIP stands for Trainer Incentive Program. An approved trainer gentles the mustang so you get an already gentled horse (catch, lead, picks up feet, trailer loads) but you only pay the normal adoption fee. If the trainer completes it in the 90 days, they get money reimbursement from the Mustang Heritage Fund. Its typically the "plain" colors like black, chestnut and bay and for horses 3-6 years of age.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, that's a nice help-at least you don't have to start from square one & you know some of the"wildness" is gone.


----------

